# no



## abamadude (Mar 12, 2009)

no


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

Abamadude,

Is this the land that use to be called the old Baldwin Field when it was permit land, just south of I-65, down the road behind the BP??


----------



## abamadude (Mar 12, 2009)

I have not heard of the baldwin land. You exit 101 and take the rd next to the BP go 2 or 3 miles and The property starts North until you hit the Sepulga river. Around 20 years ago it was owned by alabama container I think. We have hadthe propertythe past 9 years. This is not junk property or a new start up club. A weekend hunter will see plenty ofdeerif they can sit still. The bag limit in Alabama is 3 now and I was not able to hunt the last 2 weeks because I filled my tags. I was not the only one.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

here ya go marc. figured id put the pics on here for you. my dad and i are still talkin it over but ill let you know.

i was gonna post the other pics that you gave me but i didnt want to without your permission. let me know if you want me to

BUMP for a great piece of property!!! if you want to kill some good bucks, get in this club! Great area!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

heres a few more that came off of this property


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

Marc,



Thought I would bump it up for you!!



Yes, that land is what we use to call the Baldwin Field when it was Container Permit land.

David and Jackie Gorum and their dad dog hunted that area and after we formed our club we would hunt with them on doe days (we went 8 years not shooting does except during archery

season on our club). Plus it give them more people and more dog power. We would hunt it during stalk season because of the good bucks that was there then and no one still hunted back then. 2 roads in on West side surrounded by little bit of private land, I-65, Selpuga River and railroad tracks where one road went out on East side that it is blocked off now.

One big block which makes it nice to control. We are right across the Interstate from yall

From the 102 mile marker down to Selpuga. There were some good bucks in there back then and with you managing it the way you have plus the genes and looking at the pictures there still are some good ones and probably a lot more now than then.



Phil


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

How is the turkey hunting?


----------



## abamadude (Mar 12, 2009)

I called up 5 long beards and a herd of jakes sat evening. I missed at 15 yards. I am still sick. A buddy and I saw 11 gobblers in 3 days but they arevery silent right now. The turkeys are here but they aren't easy.


----------



## abamadude (Mar 12, 2009)

need 2 more


----------

